
Samsung’s security reminder makes the case for not owning a Samsung smart TV - valiant-comma
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/17/18681683/samsung-smart-tv-virus-scan-malware-attack-tweet
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205131).
Both submissions made the front page but that article seems a little more
substantive.

